# First Neck Knife for Son's Birthday



## lathemaster (Sep 9, 2014)

One of our boys a formally active Marine now almost graduated college man wanted a custom knife for his birthday. Since I had only done one knife before - a Christmas present for my brother - I thought I'd keep it simple.

Here is a Neck Knife that is almost finished. Still needs more polishing, a sheath, and better pictures.
Handles are a small piece of Buckeye Burl that I stabilized and double dyed blue and green with brass pins.



 



Cheers
Mike

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kevin (Sep 9, 2014)

It looks really good Mike. Well done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 9, 2014)

Nicely done Mike! He will be very pleased with that. Post it again when you get the sheath done,\.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice Mike. We need more details like what kind of steel, blade length, overall length and handle material.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 10, 2014)

That is a very nice little knife and I like the warrencliff blade style.


----------



## lathemaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Foot Patrol said:


> Nice Mike. We need more details like what kind of steel, blade length, overall length and handle material.


Handle material referenced above is Stabilized and dyed Buckeye Burl
Stabilized and dyed by me.

Specifications:

Blank is made of 440c heat treated stainless
Overall length: 4"
Cutting Edge: 1-1/4"
Thickness: 3mm
Cheers
Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------

